# VA fails vet



## Loki (Jan 31, 2017)

This is my brother, Kenny is 49 years old, he's an US Army veteran and served in combat operations in Iraq. He asked me to speak publicly; that is why I'm sharing his story. He has been going to the VA since August 2016 with little to no help. He has lost 46 pounds and couldn't eat for over a month. When he went to the VA the attending Doctor told him there was nothing wrong, gave him pills and said he was healthy and had acid reflux. He couldn't even swallow or take in fluids and was basically dying slowly. He went to the VA multiple times, in the end completely misdiagnosed. He then went to a private facility emergency room and demanded service. They helped him and discovered stage 4 cancer and he is terminal.

If you would like to donate below is a link to his GOFUNDME site. Thankfully he has a place to stay and a loving family helping out. We are all devastated, but this is the cards dealt. Many folks are now working toward publicizing his case. His daughter Taylor, my niece created this "GOFUNDME" page so they could get a chance to do a couple of things before he passes. Be safe out there, enjoy the day and days you have, LOVE LIFE and stay in the fight!

Thank you all for reading this post and spreading the word.

Click on the link for a donation, thank you in advance. 
https://www.gofundme.com/ken-taylor-bucket-list-adventures


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2017)

In case anyone is wondering, this was cleared by the staff.


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2017)

Done. With tears in my eyes and love in my heart.
Fuck Cancer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2017)

Done.  

I'm about so fucking sick of that word.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 1, 2017)

Done.  I hope Kenny's provider sleeps well at night.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Shit.  Fuck Cancer!


----------



## Loki (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you one and all for your support, we all appreciate your kindness, support and donations. Stay in the fight, never quit!  I also want to personally thank the Mods for allowing me to post this.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 1, 2017)

Fuck cancer, and fuck the VA.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all,

  Here's my brothers story, in his own words, as reported on "Infowars", he is still with us and fighting hard with his battle against cancer.  He has gained a little weight and functioning and still able to eat normal food.  The Chemo has taken it's toll on him. I want to personally thank those of you here, that have donated to him and gave to his "Gofund me" page. You folks have been wonderful and we all deeply appreciate it. Be safe, take care and enjoy each day.

Deepest respect to all


----------



## DC (Aug 1, 2017)

As a survivor of the big C(testicular carcinoma stage 3 1991) I was diagnosed late because symptoms were masked by physical fitness. After chemo and surgery I am still here today. You don't have a choice to get cancer but getting help early saves your life. I recently was in a car accident and the VA (Long Beach VAMC)I felt went overboard when I arrived in the ER(walk in). I was examined, xrayed, CT scanned and examed again. I had some rib hemotoma but other than that G2G. Sad to see that other VA facilities are performing in a lax enough manner to not do complete medical work ups in cases like this. Pure laziness on thier part. No excuse.

As a survivor I say to this young man welcome to the club. Cancer survivor club. Exclusive membership. Now kick its ass most rikitik
Never Quit


----------



## Teufel (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear this. The VA kills more vets than ISIS unfortunately


----------



## Loki (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello all, with great pain in my heart...my brother has passed this morning at 0600hrs local San Antonio, Texas. I want to personally thank many of you here who contributed as well as "shadow Spear" directly to his fund and your warm thoughts and wishes. Kenny was amazing, he faced this with strength and dignity, never asking for sympathy or showing anger. His humor was till the end and never stopping. He didn't beg or plead or collapse begging for something that wasn't there. I only hope I can accept my final days with the same class.  He will be buried at Fort Sam Houston with honors, in uniform, as he requested of me.

He sits at the long table with a raised glass waiting for me laughing... I will go into the mountains next week and hunt Elk and mourn him there.

Stay healthy, get check ups regularly, look out for your family and brothers. Thank you all very much and God bless      

Stay in the fight and stay positive...man I'll miss him so much


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, and the loss to his family.  You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2018)

I


----------



## Grunt (Jan 5, 2018)

My sincerest condolences on the loss of your brother!

You and your family will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 5, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 5, 2018)

I am local, please let me know when the funeral is scheduled.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 5, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loki (Jan 5, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> I am local, please let me know when the funeral is scheduled.



Dear Sir,

  I will post as we know. As of today it appears we are on a two week back log at Fort Sam. I deeply appreciate all of you here and your kindness. He was 49 when they found this and passed away at 50. 7 years younger than me... I never expected to lose my little brother in my life time. But the reaper has no mercy neither does Cancer.


----------



## DC (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. Not a easyday. Raising a pint...


----------



## Topkick (Jan 5, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss. He sounds like a heckuva man. Best wishes.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 8, 2018)

Sorry to read this. It sounds like he was fighting to the very end.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2018)

Very sorry to hear about your brother who faced this with such courage.


----------



## Loki (Jan 8, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Sorry to read this. It sounds like he was fighting to the very end.



It was horrible, broke my heart. He thought he had three more months, thankfully the Doctors told him this. Sadly, he died two days later, he went calmly in his sleep, after his organs began to shut down. He held on to the end and never considered suicide or would even talk of it. I don't think he ever really thought he would die, or that he couldn't beat this thing, for at least a little longer.  He just never accepted that this could kill him, to quit living and fighting. We laughed a week before on the phone and I spent 6 days in the hospital next to him several weeks prior. He made it through the holidays. It was stunning his attitude about the situation, and his humor. All positive and all good, no ugly stuff or groveling. He never feared this just kept thinking he could beat it. We had the opportunity to spend a lot of time together, went sailing and rented a 40 footer in San Diego off North Island, took him to "Gunsite" a couple of days...bucket list stuff. We went to Vegas and did bunches of other things. It was grand! He was 7 years my junior and my little brother...this not supposed to happen, but it does. Enjoy your family, give thanks never quit and stay in the fight.

I'm just thankful he didn't suffer more and he was with family at home.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2018)

Blue skies, he'll be waiting for you in Valhalla.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2018)

So very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loki (Jan 9, 2018)

In response to some of you here, Kenny will be buried on Jan 24th with honors. It's in the afternoon, in the morning he will be escorted by convoy from Meadowlawn mortuary in San Antonio, after the service. This will be a full procession with motorcade escort. Numerous veteran organizations are coming out and a military honor guard will be provided.   Thank you all for your heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 14, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss. I'll be sure to raise a glass in his honor this 24th. May he forever rest easy.


----------

